# Baby Wearing for the "Well Endowed"



## Verdahekawi (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm due with our first and starting to think about the registry...really early yet but I told my mother right away and she may get a couple baby things for us for Christmas. I was thinking of getting a ring sling plus a soft structured carrier that both DH and I can use. 

I've been looking at the Maya Wrap with the new adjustable Comfort Fit shoulder and a Boba 4G. (I like the idea of the stretchy wraps but in reality I'm having a baby in Southeast Texas in the hottest part of the summer and I think both baby and I would be horribly hot.) Would these both work well around "the girls?" I'm plus-sizeish (about a 16) and an F to G cup so that's definitely a consideration with choosing a carrier. I'd also like something nursing-friendly that can be used with a newborn since I kind of hate the bucket seats. Almost threw my back out trying to carry my cousin's kid around in one and that was just for one day!

Anyway, any advice is appreciated, either opinions or affirmations on the Maya and Boba 4G or suggestions of others that might work better. I like the Boba better than the Ergo because of the higher back, seems like it would offer better support to the baby if, for example, DH was wearing baby in a back carry while hiking? (He's only 2 inches taller and we're of similar weight so we should be able to share most carriers without a ton of adjustment.)


----------



## farmer (Mar 11, 2008)

I'd go with the Maya Wrap in a Large...the easiest carrier to nurse in, I've found. Also, I am pretty large-breasted and found that bunching up the tail of the sling and using it under my breast to lift it really helps so I can nurse hands-free.

For a SSC, I'd go with a Kinderpack, with Plus-sized straps. Very comfortable, very adjustable, much more head support for baby. 

Good luck!!!


----------



## Tettie (Feb 4, 2015)

I agree with the ring sling. It's the only one I could nurse with. I use sweet pea ring sling.


----------



## hemopapde (Jul 5, 2015)

Very comfortable, very adjustable, much more head support for baby.


----------



## SecondtimeMama (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm a 22, H/I cup. 

I used a woven wrap made in a fairly thin cotton (like a bed sheet) and that was pretty versatile. It was definitely like wearing a second shirt though, so not ideal for summer. I bet a knit wrap would be worse.

For a newborn, I loved a pouch sling with a pillow or rolled up towel to lift the baby up a bit. Also really great for nursing.


----------



## denik11 (Oct 9, 2015)

Tettie said:


> I agree with the ring sling. It's the only one I could nurse with. I use sweet pea ring sling.


and how it?


----------

